# A beauty of a hoof...10



## herenthere (Jul 23, 2009)

Of the 60 or so onions I've owned, this is without a doubt the finest. A true 10, museum quality. 9 1/2" tall.


----------



## herenthere (Jul 23, 2009)

From a different perspective.


----------



## herenthere (Jul 23, 2009)

One last view.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 23, 2009)

Sweet Herenthere!

 Does it have a graphite pontil on that huge kick up?


----------



## herenthere (Jul 27, 2009)

Bob, it's got a blow-pipe pontil. Here's a link to a few of these.
 http://www.cosbert.com/view_onion_hh001.html
 Take care, Rick


----------



## potstone (Jul 27, 2009)

Very nice, a great example. I would be proud of it also.
 Greg


----------



## capsoda (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent. Show some more of your collection. It has been a long time since I have seen some really nice examples of onions. had a good collection of them myself years ago.


----------



## Dabeel (Jul 28, 2009)

> From a different perspective.


 
 Lordy! don't do that...........you are making me nervous. I'm imagining you holding the camera with one hand and ready to catch the bottle with the other[]

 Great Bottle!

 Doug


----------



## glass man (Jul 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL BOTTLE! SO MINT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS JUST MADE! JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 30, 2009)

That is one of those bottles I would love to own one day...


----------

